# Tuberculosis in Tijuana



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

Tijuana has another designation as the city with the most TB cases in Mexico. No wonder with the really horrible air pollution that extends all the way down to Rosarito. When I lived there several years ago (so now it's probably even worse) my apartment always had a black film on everything which required me cleaning daily. zetatijuana.com/noticias/generalez/23729/es-tijuana-la-de-mayor-incidencia-en-tuberculosis


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mes1952 said:


> Tijuana has another designation as the city with the most TB cases in Mexico. No wonder with the really horrible air pollution that extends all the way down to Rosarito. When I lived there several years ago (so now it's probably even worse) my apartment always had a black film on everything which required me cleaning daily. zetatijuana.com/noticias/generalez/23729/es-tijuana-la-de-mayor-incidencia-en-tuberculosis


You must be pleased that you don't live there any more. What's the air like in Ensenada?


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

Certainly better than TJ or Rosarito but because of the draught situation in the entire state everything is always dry and dusty.


----------

